# V8 Juice?



## Mystik (Mar 21, 2007)

I haven't eaten that many vegetables since I was a kid, Something I've always apparently had in my fridge but I've never really got the courage to drink was v8 juice.

Is this good for nutritional value? I notice its got a ton of sodium.
What do yall think do any of you drink it on a daily basis?


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 21, 2007)

I do know they make a lower sodium v8 juice.  Just check out the label because i cant find one online.  Make sure there is no added sugar  and it should prolly be ok.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2007)

v8 is not a substitute for vegetables.


----------



## Mystik (Mar 21, 2007)

maybe not, but its better then nothing I guess right. I did notice a rapid jump in my energy level.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2007)

not really but whatever.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

Sodium alert.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 21, 2007)

So V8 juice isnt even a little bit good for you? what about juices? IE orange juicee.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2007)

If you are on a diet.  Seems like a waste those calories.

They provide a little benefit, and have no fibre.  Eating the actual fruit or veggie is the way to go.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 21, 2007)

o alright. thanks.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 21, 2007)

Check out nutritionaldata.com and you can get a graphed representation of where this fits into the scheme of things.  At a glance it makes it all easy.


----------



## Mystik (Mar 22, 2007)

Yea its good then I looked up that site yesterday, my new little can of v8 only packs about 80 mg of sodium.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 22, 2007)

what about homemade vegetable juice?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 22, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Check out nutritionaldata.com and you can get a graphed representation of where this fits into the scheme of things.  At a glance it makes it all easy.



Dude, that is fucking awesome.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2007)

danny81 said:


> what about homemade vegetable juice?



Just use all the pulp and everything.


----------

